
Princeton Looks to Break Up the White Male Money Monopoly - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-05-09/princeton-looks-to-break-up-the-white-male-money-monopoly
======
jsbaby608
How is this not blatent discriminaton? They are only choosing donors based on
gender and race.

This doesn't really set a good example when we are trying to get away from
this backwards thinking.

